

Ask HN: what should I build - hiby007

Hello fellow HN users. I am addicted to this site. like I have formed some kind of a habbit or something.<p>I am learning to build websites frontend as well as back end.<p>I am familiar with php codeigniter, and slim framework. I know css fair enough, and use bootstrap and jquery mostly for front end.<p>I have made smaller apps which can send sms.<p>now I would like to ask you for some ideas. What should I develop.  I have thinked about it  a lot, but I can&#x27;t think of anything that can add value to user. 
so insights and helpful comments are welcome.<p>please forgive me for bad english.
======
arh68
Well if you can't get enough hn, build something that lets you read this site
faster, better, more thoroughly, etc. That shouldn't be too hard, right? ;)

You could add collapsible comments, or sortable comments. Rearrange the front
page from a list to a tiled view. However you browse HN, make it better.

------
vishalchandra
If you want to do something around ecommerce, this could be the big startup
IDEA that you do!

[http://blog.uberstarter.com/planz-2-instagram-
ecommerce/](http://blog.uberstarter.com/planz-2-instagram-ecommerce/)

------
bananacurve
Build something you personally would find useful. If you find it useful
someone else will.

------
Sakes
Don't look for ideas, look for people that have a problem that they are
willing to pay you to solve.

So, the question is "Ask HN: What is a problem you would pay for someone to
solve."

~~~
hiby007
Thank you sir for wise words. I was looking at the problem in a different way.

I am posting this.

------
adamqureshi
I have something you can build. @ me if your interested! (if you can't think
of an idea)

------
kohanz
Scratch your own itch (solve your own problems).

------
nested
what is your goal? Build with a purpose.

~~~
hiby007
Goal is to learn some front end development and more User Interface and Human
Interaction oriented design.

